# Windows backup software



## Jimmy (Oct 3, 2015)

Can anyone recommend software for backing up files from Windows 7 64 bit to FreeBSD? Would like something to sync the my docs folder on a daily basis with a folder on my FreeBSD server? Many thanks.


----------



## Oko (Oct 3, 2015)

Backup and sync are two different things. I am not a great Windows expert one person in my lab running Windows so I became familiar with it.

The easiest way to backup Windows 7 machine onto FreeBSD machine is to export a ZFS data set (of your FreeBSD server) via SMB and mount it onto the Windows. Windows has something which looks like a combination of cron, dump and zip archive utility which enables you to properly backup machine. 

For sync I would try ownCloud. FreeBSD should be an excellent host for ownCloud server.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Oct 4, 2015)

I would also be interested in any recommendations for cross-platform open source backup software. Bacula (sysutils/bacula-server) had been on my list of software to try out, but I just checked and I see that the Windows client is now only available on a closed source commercial license.  Another one on my list is Amanda (misc/amanda-server) which still seems to support Windows clients on the "community" version.


----------

